# RAM dauerhaft Ausgelastet



## Markus_P (5. Januar 2014)

Servas

Hab ein Problem nehmlich das ich im idle (wenn alles geschlossen ist) 5gb RAM verbrauche !
Hab das Problem seidem ich BF3 habe....
früher warens immer um die 2,5 gb ...

Hatte beim kauf von BF3 zuerst die befürchtung das die Grafikkarte das nicht schafft (auf Hoch mit über 65 FPS  )
Die kann ich eh zurück drehen ...
Dann den CPU (i5 750) macht keine Probleme
Aber ausgerechnet der RAM macht mir nach 1 Tag spielen Probleme...
Wenn ich spiele werden meine 6gb überschritten und es wird unspielbar oder der Computer hängt sich halb auf ...
In der Früh als ich gespielt habe kam ich auf einen gesamt RAM verbrauch mit Spielen auf 3,5 gb ....

Wenn wer eine Idee hätte was da Schuld wäre ...

Schonmal danke für die Antworten

mfg Markus


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

Guck doch mal im Task-Manager nach, ob da irgendetwas zu viel RAM frisst. 

Von welchem OS reden wir denn eigentlich?


----------



## meik19081999 (6. Januar 2014)

Schau doch in Task Manager nach welcher prozess am meisteb RAM verbraucht und teile uns diesen mit 
Gruß Meik
Edit: da war ich.zu langsam xD


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

also Betriebsystem ist Windows 8.1

Und tja task manager wo sollte ich sonst den Arbeitsspeicher ausgelesen haben 
und wenn nichts geöffnet ist und wenn ich im Taskmanager alles zusammengezählt habe komme ich auf stolze 150 mb ...
also wären das dann mit windows um die 2,7 gb .....
aber mir werden 5,1 gb (genau) angezeigt und wenn ich bf3 spiele (google chrome frisst auch was wegen battlelog sind auch stolze 300mb bleiben fürs spiel nicht mehr viel und es ruckelt und hängt sich auf ...

Wenn wer eine Idee häte was da schuld sein könnte bitte sagen 
hab mal über nacht Virenschutz laufen ... (gdata)

mfg Markus

edit: wenn chrome läuft dann verbraucht der am meisten


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, wenn man natürlich Windows 8 hat, darf man sich über sowas nicht wundern  

Microsoft kam auf die glorreiche Idee, dass man den verfügbaren RAM ja immer voll nutzen könnte, ein Problem ist das ja erstmal nicht.  So kamen sie auf die Idee, dass man die meist verwendeten Programme dauerhaft geladen haben könnte, damit sie schneller starten wenn du sie öffnest.

Soweit ist die Idee ja nicht schlecht, leider hapert es massiv an der Umsetzung. Denn wir hatten hier im Forum schon mehrere Leute, die eben öfter mal zocken, und da bleiben dann ganze Spiele dauerhaft geladen    Das geht dann etwas an der Sache vorbei ...
Wie ich lese, hast du vor kurzem BF installiert und das bestimmt recht häufig genutzt, somit wird dein PC dauerhaft BF "vor-laden".


Normalerweise sollte das kein Problem sein, da alles was du nicht wirklich brauchst bei Bedarf wieder rausgeschmissen wird, aber da ist die Implementierung offensichtlich noch in der Beta.   Wir hatten letztens eine junge Dame hier, die dauerhaft 8GB voll hatte, und deren PC annäherungsweise nicht mehr nutzbar war ... 


Das ganze nennt sich "SuperFetch".  Guck doch mal, ob du das irgendwo ausschalten kannst. 


Im Allgemeinen sind 6GB RAM aber auch nicht mehr allzu viel ...  Mein PC (der 24/7 läuft)  frisst auch schonmal 6-10GB, was aber auch daran liegt dass ich endlos viel Zeug offen habe, und zwar monatelang


----------



## KrHome (6. Januar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man natürlich Windows 8 hat, darf man sich über sowas nicht wundern
> 
> Microsoft kam auf die glorreiche Idee, dass man den verfügbaren RAM ja immer voll nutzen könnte, ein Problem ist das ja erstmal nicht.  So kamen sie auf die Idee, dass man die meist verwendeten Programme dauerhaft geladen haben könnte, damit sie schneller starten wenn du sie öffnest.
> 
> ...


 Das habe ich so live noch nie erlebt. Mein Win8.1 verbraucht Idle 1,2 (von 8) GiB Ram und ich kenne das von dir genannte Problem auch von niemandem aus meinem Umfeld. Daher behaupte ich mal, dass bei dem TE irgendwas anderes nicht stimmt. 

SuperFetch gibt es btw. schon seit Windows Vista (es wäre also seit 7 Jahren in der Beta ) und wurde mit den folgenden Windowsversionen eher verbessert als verschlechtert.


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

So danke mal für die Antoworten !!
Hab sehr wahrscheinlich den Verursacher gefunden was mir zum denken gibt
Ich hatte 4 Virus drauf !!! wurde wahrscheinlich bein herunterladen von bf3 mitgezogen ....
Die sind jetzt in Quarandäne.
Werd jetzt mal wenn ich zeit habe mit meinen anderen notebook eine kaspersky rescue CD basteln und die dann drüberlaufen lassen ...

mfg Markus


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

Hier die Übeltäter


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, das ist natürlich auch eine Antwort


----------



## heldarious (6. Januar 2014)

Markus_P schrieb:


> So danke mal für die Antoworten !!
> Ich hatte 4 Virus drauf !!! wurde wahrscheinlich bein herunterladen von bf3 mitgezogen ....
> 
> 
> mfg Markus



Wo hast du BF3 denn runtergeladen? O.o
Wenn du es direkt bei Origin geladen hast, darf das eigentlich nicht passieren! :S


----------



## Markus_P (6. Januar 2014)

Direkt bei Origin für 18 euro  
Wo sonst :O


----------



## ragainst (6. Januar 2014)

ach das waren bestimmt auf irgend welchen pr0n seiten :p
ich hatte glaub ich seit 10 jahren keinen Virus mehr....


----------



## Markus_P (8. Januar 2014)

Direkt bei 0rigin 
musst jetzt aber holz klopfen ich hab das auch gesagt und seidem schon der 5te virus ... jetzt halt auf einmal 4, der erste bei einen leerlaufscan

mal schaun was kaspersky dazu sagt mit ner cd ...

mfg Markus


----------



## Ulami (8. Januar 2014)

Puh, Viren... hatte ich seit Jahren weder gesucht noch gefunden  War bei mir seit der Einführung der Windows-Firewall mit XP-SP1 oder 2 kein Thema mehr. Davor konnte man ohne Sicherheitsmist keine 10sec online sein.


----------

